# rut?



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

At this time of the rut what is better to do call with a decoy or use estrus scents??


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Find a hot doe!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I definitely say calling with a decoy is a good bet to bring a buck in.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

calling and a doe decoy. i called a nice buck in this morning couldnt get a shot though. i tried rattling too and that just scared the deer. the grunting was working though.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Both should still work at this point as there should still be a few hot does around. Grunting will bring a buck in any time of the year though. Its really a crapshoot now though since a lot of the bucks are recovering and not spending much time on their feet in the daylight. But if you find that one buck that wants to respond, it'll work. I have called bucks off their beds before. But it was also pre-rut.

Good luck!


----------

